# my first revs wheelie



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a34/scarcrow/?action=view&current=6e172748.pbr


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

thats is crazy ...I just want to know what in the **** posessed you to try that.....


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol i dono looked funny


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL i just watched the vid on HL. That did look funny.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

did u grab the locker?


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

dif locker yes


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good deal. Told you brandon!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i didnt say anything just was wondering since i know how weak our front diffs are


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good edit on the video kacey1


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i forgot that there was bad language lol


----------

